# expired steris Testosterone suspension



## KillKittens (Sep 5, 2014)

I have some Tesosterone Suspension from years ago.

Expired 03/2001

Can it still be used? 

Thank you all in advance


----------



## #TheMatrix (Sep 5, 2014)

Hello si.


Matogatoz


----------



## Yaya (Sep 5, 2014)

I don't know if I would trust the water

Fuk it, try it anyway


----------



## inhuman88 (Sep 5, 2014)

Give it a shot....see what I did there? Lol


----------



## Seeker (Sep 5, 2014)

Test dissolved in oil is a lot more longer lasting than in water.  I wouldn't chance it.


----------



## TheExperiment (Sep 5, 2014)

I wouldn't use it, but I may be wrong......... :32 (6):


----------



## juuced (Sep 5, 2014)

that shit is way too old !


----------



## bronco (Sep 5, 2014)

2001 ? thats pretty damn old. test suspension and tne are not very expensive id probably try and get some more


----------



## gymrat (Sep 5, 2014)

Holy crap that's old! Like others said here, I wouldn't chance it and what kind of name is KillKittens...now that's just wrong


----------



## #TheMatrix (Sep 5, 2014)

gymrat said:


> Holy crap that's old! Like others said here, I wouldn't chance it and what kind of name is KillKittens...now that's just wrong



A scott segally kind of name....


----------



## JAXNY (Sep 5, 2014)

That's a damn good brand. Good question though. I'd like to know the answer to that as well. I'm going to guess after 13 years Its degraded but I'm no chemist. 
Does it still mix well and settle at the bottom like normal or is it all clumpy now?


----------



## Joliver (Sep 6, 2014)

I wouldn't chance it. But if  you do decide to shoot it, I'd do it sub-q so you can draw the abscess out yourself.  I'd have some antibiotics on hand too.

13 years expired is a long time.


----------



## Yaya (Sep 6, 2014)

To rumpy......


----------



## speech (Sep 17, 2014)

way too old man


----------

